# First venture into macro



## Carolyn G (May 31, 2017)

I recently bought a canon 500D adapter to pair with my 55-250 lens. Here are a few of my first shots with it. Any pointers?


----------



## davholla (Jun 1, 2017)

The last is the best, what settings are you using?  Also what is a 500D adapter?


----------



## Carolyn G (Jun 1, 2017)

The 500D is a close up adapter made by Canon that screws onto a telephoto lens. It's the closest I can get to a macro lens until I save quite a bit of money.
I have my camera set to priority mode currently, I'll have to check to see what the settings are.
And I like the grasshopper the best as well.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 1, 2017)

Make sure you get, if anything, the eyes in focus.  The first two shots the head and eyes are out of focus.    Your DOF will be tiny so play around with the aperture to see how much you want to get in focus, but always focus on head and eyes.   Play around with flash so you can use higher apertures.


----------



## davholla (Jun 2, 2017)

If in future you put your photos on flickr the settings will be there and it will be easier to advise you.


----------



## goooner (Jun 2, 2017)

These are nice as a 1st set. I have a set of extension tubes (also a cheaper way of getting into macro photography). Using flash is almost essential for good macro photos, while using a small aperture(large number).


----------



## Carolyn G (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you for all the input. I will look into flicker this weekend. Also, as for flash... should I use my on camera flash or my canon speed light?


----------



## BrentC (Jun 2, 2017)

Carolyn G said:


> Thank you for all the input. I will look into flicker this weekend. Also, as for flash... should I use my on camera flash or my canon speed light?



You can get away with using the on camera flash but using the speedlight would be best.   Best used with a diffuser but you don't have to buy one.  Google macro diffuser to see the weird and wonderful homemade diffusers people come up with.


----------

